# Motorbike/scooter



## Clamont (Aug 16, 2015)

i am looking for a scooter to buy, a arora 150. Does anybody recommend a school that teaches motorbike driving. I assume I will need a Turkish motorbike licence. I have foreigner car licences.


----------

